# Reliance-Through the wall Kit



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Can I use the Reliance kit WKPBN30 which has a male L14-30, and hook it up to my Honda eu2200 which has a L5-30P using a Reliance Inverter generator cord? I can’t find a Through the Wall kit here in Canada that has a L5-30P connection, if there’s even such a thing. I’m trying to eliminate extension cords in a hunt cabin. Thanks


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Totally. That setup will work fine.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

I thought so, but electricity isn’t my strength. However, is there a similar kit but with L5-30? Thanks


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Dutchy491 said:


> I thought so, but electricity isn’t my strength. However, is there a similar kit but with L5-30? Thanks





Dutchy491 said:


> I thought so, but electricity isn’t my strength. However, is there a similar kit but with L5-30? Thanks


I’ve never seen one with a l5-30 input. I wouldn’t sweat it.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Dutchy491 said:


> Can I use the Reliance kit WKPBN30 which has a male L14-30, and hook it up to my Honda eu2200 which has a L5-30P using a Reliance Inverter generator cord? I can’t find a Through the Wall kit here in Canada that has a L5-30P connection, if there’s even such a thing. I’m trying to eliminate extension cords in a hunt cabin. Thanks


looks like a good plan to me!
the cool thing is you can run the wire to the other end of the cabin if the gen needs to be at a quiet place or maybe build a small gen shack to help keep it super quiet!

yea sanity is a nice thing when doing a vac home...
i try to keep the noise to super quiet!
it is part of the getting away from city noise!
or you could do a battery setup and an inverter for lights....
i have one of the friends fishing shacks set to 12 volt led and larger 12 volt battery so it can be charged off the truck with anderson jump cable kit.
it does not take long to charge at the BIG alt in the truck.
he can go 7 days with lights before they need a charge.
and use LP for cooking and heat.


----------



## Macko (Jul 12, 2021)

Keep in mind a l5-30 has one hot, a neutral and a ground and is designed for only 120v. A L14-30a is two hots. A neutral and a ground. It was designed for 240v. 

What you will do with that patch is connect that one hot on the L5-30 to bridge both hots on the l14-30 side so you will get 120v on both legs. 

You can validate for continuity with a meter from the hot on the L5-30 to each of the L14-30 hots. 

Have a good holiday. Love the red machines for the holidays.


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

Dutchy491 said:


> I thought so, but electricity isn’t my strength. However, is there a similar kit but with L5-30? Thanks


You could put your own "kit" together by just buying the parts. L5-30P boxes are available such as this one...








30 Amp Generator Power Inlet Box NEMA L5-30P 120 Volt ETL Listed


Generator Power Box, Power Box, 30 Amp Service Box, RV Box, Generator Outlet, Inlet Box,




leisurervparts.com


----------



## Mike M (Sep 5, 2021)

Dutchy491 said:


> Can I use the Reliance kit WKPBN30 which has a male L14-30, and hook it up to my Honda eu2200 which has a L5-30P using a Reliance Inverter generator cord? I can’t find a Through the Wall kit here in Canada that has a L5-30P connection, if there’s even such a thing. I’m trying to eliminate extension cords in a hunt cabin. Thanks
> View attachment 10593
> 
> View attachment 10592


I made my own L5-30 male to L14-30 female adapted cords to use my eu3000is (which has an L5-30 outlet) with my power distro (which has an L14-30 inlet).
I am by no means an electrician but it was quite easy...
There are a few videos out there to explain the process.
Here's one:


----------

